# New England Spring Rally 2012



## KampinwitKids

*Charlie Brown Campground​**May 4-6 2012​*
Join us for a Spring weekend. Sites are around a covered pavilion, great for the pot luck dinner, and doing mod tours over the weekend. Anyone interested in a BBQ cook-off on Saturday? Bring the smoker and lets have at it!

We have Pavilion 3 on hold till *March 1st* (all 14 sites) May 4-6th 2012. $45 a night with option to add nites on either end. Water, Electric, shared gray water drywell. Tell the CG you are with the group in Pavillion 3. Please post or shoot me a PM with your site number, and I will update this post.

*Festivities*
Truck and Trailer mod tours over the whole weekend. This might be be better than the NE Auto Show.
Outdoor kids movie and real popcorn each nite under the palvilion
Sat. 3pm - How to pluck your Snowchicken with Eric.

*Friday*
Happy Hour and Apps

*Saturday*
5:00 Happy Hour
6:00 Pot Luck Dinner

*Sites* ------ Friday app (optional) ------Saturday Potluck
P301 Friends of Kampinwitkids) 5/3-5/6 
P302 Anne72
P303 Kampinwitkids 5/3-5/6 ------ Clam Chowda ------Smoked Beef Brisket
P304 Wolfwood
P305 chilipyro ------ ------ ------Chili & Dutch Oven Choc. Cake
P306 Lad79der ------ Hoagie Dip ------Crock Pot Mac n' Cheese
P307 Doft ------ ------ ------Fruit Salad & Veggie Tray
P308 Outbacker47 ------ ------Cheesey Hashbrown Potates
P309 Calvin+Hobbes 5/3-5/6 ------ Teriyaki Meatballs. ------Ham & Cheese Roll-ups
P310 TwoElkhounds. ------- -------- ----- Cole Slaw & Deviled Eggs
P311 Willingtonpaul ------ ------Baby Back Ribs
P312 KristenU Homemade Hummus & Veggies. ------Spinach Salad & Cupcakes
P313 dmbcfd ------ ------ ------Sausage, Peppers, & Onions 
P314 DHDB ------ ------ ------Pork Shoulder
21 clarkely 5/3-5/6
22 Alpine
23 Snowhawk2 5/3-5/6 ------
24 egregg57 ------ ------ ------Spicy Chili
25 New England Camper
26 Joonbee 5/3-5/6  ------ Venison ------Potato Salad
27 fishfry2 ------ ------ ------White Chicken Chili
28 swanny 5/3-5/6 ------ ------ ------Dutch Oven Baked Beans
29A Ace
30 hatcityhosehauler ----- ------- ------Chicken Wings

Sites 21 &22 can be soft if we have a wet Spring, so I stayed away from those. Site 29 is small, the CG fills this site only as a last resort, and for tents and pop-ups.

All sites are shared gray water the link below has an item that will help make the connection easier, most of you have one of these, but just in case, thought I would mention it.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/termination-cap-with-hose-connector/6383

www.ctcampground.com

Please note, this is posted on another site, (outbackers / D&T). Don't want to leave anyone out.

Our Blog has some pics and video of the 09 Charlie Brown Rally, can't fiqure out how to attached video here.


----------



## anne72

KampinwitKids said:


> *Charlie Brown Campground​**May 4-6 2012​*
> Join us for a Spring weekend. Sites are around a covered pavilion, great for the pot luck dinner, and doing mod tours over the weekend. Anyone interested in a BBQ cook-off on Saturday? Bring the smoker and lets have at it!
> 
> We have Pavilion 3 on hold till *March 1st* (all 14 sites) May 4-6th 2012. $45 a night with option to add nites on either end. Water, Electric, shared gray water drywell. Tell the CG you are with the group in Pavilion 3. Please post or shoot me a PM with your site number, and I will update this post.
> 
> *Friday*
> Happy Hour and Apps
> 
> *Saturday*
> 5:00 Happy Hour
> 6:00 Pot Luck Dinner
> 
> *Sites*
> P301
> P302
> P303 Kampinwitkids 5/4-5/6 (might add more)
> P304
> P305
> P306
> P307
> P308
> P309
> P310
> P311
> P312
> P313
> P314
> 
> www.ctcampground.com
> 
> Please note, this is posted on another site, (outbackers / D&T). Don't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> Our Blog has some pics and video of the 09 Charlie Brown Rally, can't fiqure out how to attached video here.


Excellent choice!  We'll be there!!!


----------



## anne72

Just submitted our request online, requested site #302, will let you know when we get the official confirmation from the campground. Thanks so much for organizing, looking forward to a fun weekend!


----------



## KampinwitKids

anne72 said:


> Just submitted our request online, requested site #302, will let you know when we get the official confirmation from the campground. Thanks so much for organizing, looking forward to a fun weekend!


Looking forward to seeing you guys, it's been awhile.


----------



## dmbcfd

Well Hello!

It's been a very long time since I've been on here. We would love to attend, have to check the busy teenagers' schedules. I'm about ready to go camping by myself, all alone, with other Outbacker friends that I haven't seen in a while. Thanks for setting it up. I've had your BBQ and you'll win, no contest.

Steve


----------



## anne72

Got our official confirmation from the campground, we're on site #302. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## KampinwitKids

dmbcfd said:


> Well Hello!
> 
> It's been a very long time since I've been on here. We would love to attend, have to check the busy teenagers' schedules. I'm about ready to go camping by myself, all alone, with other Outbacker friends that I haven't seen in a while. Thanks for setting it up. I've had your BBQ and you'll win, no contest.
> 
> Steve


Greetings hope you can make it....you never know when a spring will fail!!

At Normandy this weekend, its COLD!


----------



## Outbacker47

KampinwitKids said:


> *Charlie Brown Campground​**May 4-6 2012​*
> Join us for a Spring weekend. Sites are around a covered pavilion, great for the pot luck dinner, and doing mod tours over the weekend. Anyone interested in a BBQ cook-off on Saturday? Bring the smoker and lets have at it!
> 
> We have Pavilion 3 on hold till *March 1st* (all 14 sites) May 4-6th 2012. $45 a night with option to add nites on either end. Water, Electric, shared gray water drywell. Tell the CG you are with the group in Pavilion 3. Please post or shoot me a PM with your site number, and I will update this post.
> 
> *Friday*
> Happy Hour and Apps
> 
> *Saturday*
> 5:00 Happy Hour
> 6:00 Pot Luck Dinner
> 
> *Sites*
> P301
> P302 Anne72
> P303 Kampinwitkids 5/4-5/6 (might add more)
> P304
> P305
> P306
> P307
> P308
> P309
> P310
> P311
> P312 KristenU (not yet confirmed)
> P313
> P314
> 
> www.ctcampground.com
> 
> Please note, this is posted on another site, (outbackers / D&T). Don't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> Our Blog has some pics and video of the 09 Charlie Brown Rally, can't fiqure out how to attached video here.


Just booked site 305 online and will let you know when it's confirmed. Looking forward to meeting some fellow Outbackers


----------



## Outbacker47

KampinwitKids said:


> *Charlie Brown Campground​**May 4-6 2012​*
> Join us for a Spring weekend. Sites are around a covered pavilion, great for the pot luck dinner, and doing mod tours over the weekend. Anyone interested in a BBQ cook-off on Saturday? Bring the smoker and lets have at it!
> 
> We have Pavilion 3 on hold till *March 1st* (all 14 sites) May 4-6th 2012. $45 a night with option to add nites on either end. Water, Electric, shared gray water drywell. Tell the CG you are with the group in Pavilion 3. Please post or shoot me a PM with your site number, and I will update this post.
> 
> *Friday*
> Happy Hour and Apps
> *Saturday*
> 5:00 Happy Hour
> 6:00 Pot Luck Dinner
> 
> *Sites*
> P301
> P302 Anne72
> P303 Kampinwitkids 5/4-5/6 (might add more)
> P304
> P305
> P306
> P307
> P308
> P309
> P310
> P311
> P312 KristenU (not yet confirmed)
> P313
> P314
> 
> www.ctcampground.com
> 
> Please note, this is posted on another site, (outbackers / D&T). Don't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> Our Blog has some pics and video of the 09 Charlie Brown Rally, can't fiqure out how to attached video here.


Just received confirmation from the campground and we will be on site 308.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Just received confirmation from the campground and we will be on site 308.
[/quote]

Cool! Looking forward to meeting you, it will be a great weekend!

Brian


----------



## KampinwitKids

Post #1 updated, lots of additions....fillin up fast!


----------



## wolfwood

Remember us?? 









------------
Done!! Tho' not as expected.

We did request Site 314 but "SHE" said it was already taken so "SHE" put us in *Site 304* (I know, I know) for the Rally and down by/parallel to the river for the weekend after.

*Anne* - it's as official as it's gonna get - - you can tell them now.....*AND* book next to us for the following weekend, too!! (Anyone else want to join us? They're having a special that allows the camper to be left on a Site for the week at no charge).

btw, Kath's b'day is the wk'end BEFORE the Rally and mine is the wk'end AFTER the extra wk'end we'll be there. Once we know how many, we'll bring the cupcakes!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

3 sites left, Bakerman, egregg, and Dmcfd, what are ya waitin for.


----------



## dmbcfd

KampinwitKids said:


> 3 sites left, Bakerman, egregg, and Dmcfd, what are ya waitin for.


I don't know what Eric and Steve are waiting for, but we're in! Booked for site 313, we'll be neighbors to our neighbors. If my busy teenagers don't want to come on this trip, does anyone mind if I show up alone?

Steve


----------



## egregg57

Well, Wolfie threw me into a full Nelson over this rally tonight. Kathy just shook her head. I suppose i should be thankfull, KB could have easily put me into a scissors lock.

Ya know, for SOBers they got moxie, i tell ya...

Talked to the DW and she likes the idea and the company.

As soon as my arms heal I'll be looking into the details.

Eric

Ouch my fingers hurt. She's so......

EVIL!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Greetings, Post #1 updated, spoke with Pam at the CG this afternoon. More sites added due to the unbelievable intrest. Wow this is going to be great, and Eric should be recovered by then







he he!


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Greetings, Post #1 updated, spoke with Pam at the CG this afternoon. More sites added due to the unbelievable intrest. Wow this is going to be great, and Eric should be recovered by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he he!


Oh! The pain!


----------



## egregg57

We are in! Site 24! See you there!


----------



## egregg57

At this rate, looks like they'll need to bust out a few more sites!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> At this rate, looks like they'll need to bust out a few more sites!
> 
> Eric


Yup, we are in site 26 form Thurs-Sun. WIll be heading up on Monday and we are going to head to RI for Mon-Thurs and check that state off our list. Havent checked off MA either and have had a Normandy Farms suggestion.

Any others??

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> At this rate, looks like they'll need to bust out a few more sites!
> 
> Eric


Yup, we are in site 26 form Thurs-Sun. WIll be heading up on Monday and we are going to head to RI for Mon-Thurs and check that state off our list. Havent checked off MA either and have had a Normandy Farms suggestion.

Any others??

Jim
[/quote]

Looks like 24-27 is turning into 5vr land!


----------



## New England Camper

I sent my request in and we are in site #25. Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## egregg57

New England Camper said:


> I sent my request in and we are in site #25. Can't wait to meet you all.


 Joonbee and I will create a nice shady, wind free spot for you! Course you may feel like you're in a canyon or something! Two big fifth wheels will have you tucked in nice!


----------



## egregg57

Me thinks the Rally master needs to have a few more sites added to the front page reservation list!


----------



## New England Camper

egregg57 said:


> I sent my request in and we are in site #25. Can't wait to meet you all.


 Joonbee and I will create a nice shady, wind free spot for you! Course you may feel like you're in a canyon or something! Two big fifth wheels will have you tucked in nice!
[/quote]


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> Me thinks the Rally master needs to have a few more sites added to the front page reservation list!


I agree, I will call an add a few more on Monday.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Post #1 updated, added 2 more sites today


----------



## egregg57

This is fantastic! Nice job getting this going, Brian. It is going to be a great thing to see so many friends, some we haven't seen in a year or more.

I am sure most in the upper New England states are in the same boat as I. Our unit is now winterized and bedded down for the winter. I think this season is the only one I don't like for the reason that we have to stop heading out into the Mountains, woods or other favorite haunts.

It is nice to have something to look forward to in the Spring. For us there are two! This Rally and the 3rd Acadia Rally. It is going to be a great year!

Eric


----------



## Lad79der

This really is going to be a good trip. The campground isnt too far from my brother so he will be stopping out along with my Mom. Neither of them have seen the trailer set up, so it will be fun to have them to the campground...

Matt


----------



## egregg57

Lad79der said:


> This really is going to be a good trip. The campground isnt too far from my brother so he will be stopping out along with my Mom. Neither of them have seen the trailer set up, so it will be fun to have them to the campground...
> 
> Matt


It'll be nice to meet them and you!

Eric!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> This really is going to be a good trip. The campground isnt too far from my brother so he will be stopping out along with my Mom. Neither of them have seen the trailer set up, so it will be fun to have them to the campground...
> 
> Matt


It'll be nice to meet them and you!

Eric!
[/quote]

It pains us to say so







but we do agree!!! It'll be great to meet you and the others whom we haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting - AND to see our old friends!!!

Is it Spring yet?????


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> It pains us to say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we do agree!!! It'll be great to meet you and the others whom we haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting - AND to see our old friends!!!
> 
> Is it Spring yet?????


Yes! YES! Pains you it does! ( in my best Yoda voice)!


----------



## fishfry2

Just checking if there is room for more. We are new Outbackers and would like to join the fun.


----------



## egregg57

fishfry2 said:


> Just checking if there is room for more. We are new Outbackers and would like to join the fun.


We'll make room! Of course you're welcome and you wont meet a greater group of people! (Even if i say so myself!)

Eric


----------



## fishfry2

We just booked site 27 and are looking forward to a early spring!!

Janice


----------



## Joonbee

fishfry2 said:


> We just booked site 27 and are looking forward to a early spring!!
> 
> Janice


Great. We are looking forward to meeting new friends and seeing old (I mean previously met) friends. And I love your name, who doesnt like a fish fry.

Jim


----------



## Lad79der

Joonbee said:


> We just booked site 27 and are looking forward to a early spring!!
> 
> Janice


Great. We are looking forward to meeting new friends and seeing old (I mean previously met) friends. And I love your name, who doesnt like a fish fry.

Jim
[/quote]

This is really great the amount of people coming out for this rally. How come its not on the front page? I had to search through the old posts to find it.

It will be pretty fun putting together screen names with faces. I cant wait for some warmer weather so we can get out and do some camping!

And Jim- i think we are younger than you guys!!


----------



## Joonbee

Lad79der said:


> We just booked site 27 and are looking forward to a early spring!!
> 
> Janice


Great. We are looking forward to meeting new friends and seeing old (I mean previously met) friends. And I love your name, who doesnt like a fish fry.

Jim
[/quote]

This is really great the amount of people coming out for this rally. How come its not on the front page? I had to search through the old posts to find it.

It will be pretty fun putting together screen names with faces. I cant wait for some warmer weather so we can get out and do some camping!

And Jim- i think we are younger than you guys!!
[/quote]

Why yes I am sure you, are thanks for noticing. Now try to keep up with the old folks


----------



## dhdb

Older=Wiser.


----------



## Joonbee

dhdb said:


> Older=Wiser.


Uhhmmm OK, YEAH what he said


----------



## Lad79der

Joonbee said:


> Older=Wiser.


Uhhmmm OK, YEAH what he said








[/quote]

We can just say more seasoned....


----------



## egregg57

a man and his..uh..his uhhh, hmmm...Moose hat...

And...lifted pinky...

Just sayin'...


----------



## Lad79der

That guy looks like he knows how to party... the moose hat can make up for the lifted pinky!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You're not seeing the whole picture though..... the speedo's with the wool socks and Birkenstocks round out the package. So to speak.


----------



## Lad79der

HA... cant wait for May then!! HAHA


----------



## egregg57

I am going to be providing a link to a co-worker that is interested in experiencing one of these group gatherings. They are an SOB, but I told them that we would not hold that against them! They are going to take a look and then possibly make reservations.

So if somebody new pops up..give them a warm welcome!

Eric


----------



## Lad79der

Hey- SOBs are ok! Im an SOB!! HAHAH


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> a man and his..uh..his uhhh, hmmm...Moose hat...
> 
> And...lifted pinky...
> 
> Just sayin'...


Well now, let's break this pic down, first off, Eric I think you could have sized it a bit larger..good stuff!!!..Now back to the posting at hand, The pinky in question is lifted due to my beer being so cold, I did not want to cut off blood flow to any one of my phalanges...and the 5th digit was the most at risk..frost bite is dangerous here folks!!!...speaking of the beer, I have no idea what that was, don't remember buying that.. (rallies are good for short periods of memory loss)...and that look on my mug... as you can see CountryGurl is right behind me....up to no good as usual..I have learned to be afraid, very afraid!!! As for the Moose hat, not going to even try to explain that one...it was the Captain's fault, no, scratch that, I think it was Mr. Walkers.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> a man and his..uh..his uhhh, hmmm...Moose hat...
> 
> And...lifted pinky...
> 
> Just sayin'...


Well now, let's break this pic down, first off, Eric I think you could have sized it a bit larger..good stuff!!!..Now back to the posting at hand, The pinky in question is lifted due to my beer being so cold, I did not want to cut off blood flow to any one of my phalanges...and the 5th digit was the most at risk..frost bite is dangerous here folks!!!...speaking of the beer, I have no idea what that was, don't remember buying that.. (rallies are good for short periods of memory loss)...and that look on my mug... as you can see CountryGurl is right behind me....up to no good as usual..I have learned to be afraid, very afraid!!! As for the Moose hat, not going to even try to explain that one...it was the Captain's fault, no, scratch that, I think it was Mr. Walkers.
[/quote]

Well, If Countrygurl was "Goosein the Moose" that would explain the face.......


----------



## CdnOutback

egregg57 said:


> I am going to be providing a link to a co-worker that is interested in experiencing one of these group gatherings. They are an SOB, but I told them that we would not hold that against them! They are going to take a look and then possibly make reservations.
> 
> So if somebody new pops up..give them a warm welcome!
> 
> Eric


Two strikes against him... SOB'er and co-worker of Eric's... (gotta stop those little voices from speaking to me!)


----------



## egregg57

CdnOutback said:


> I am going to be providing a link to a co-worker that is interested in experiencing one of these group gatherings. They are an SOB, but I told them that we would not hold that against them! They are going to take a look and then possibly make reservations.
> 
> So if somebody new pops up..give them a warm welcome!
> 
> Eric


Two strikes against him... SOB'er and co-worker of Eric's... (gotta stop those little voices from speaking to me!)
[/quote]

WHOA!! Hold the bus!! Kampinwitmoose..I mean Moosinwitkids, No! Kampinwithkids aka Brian is not a Co-Worker. Although I was a volunteer fire firefighter in the past, He is a career Firefighter and I calibrate instruments at a Nuclear Plant, secondly...I think Brian does in fact own an Outback, and thirdly.....

COME ON Brian! No one is going to buy the lifted finger reason you gave....!!!

No One!!

Creative.....

But alas.....Pathetic!

Hee Hee Hee!

I still stand by my rationalization of Brian's attempt at "Justification"

Then again, after rereading the thread....CDN Outback has a point.....and i misread what he was refering to. So YES! He may have two strikes! possibly three! He's an Engineer.....Brrrrr!


----------



## egregg57

Bump!


----------



## egregg57

All,

I started sending PM's but that is a bit tedious.

We are going to have a LOT of people in CT which is AWESOME! But is everyone going to remember first names? Ahhh I don't know about you but as far as I am concerned....forgetaboutit!

So I would like to suggest, if Brian doesn't mind, that I ask you to send me a PM with your first names.

What I will do with the help of my DW (she doesn't know it yet) is to put a list together with site, screen name, and your first names.

The list will be available either via email, PM, or when you arrive in CT. That way you're not calling someone ChiliPyro, or YO Fishfry guy, or Hey! Willington, Dude, Hey, Yo, Man, Chick, Baldy, Hosedragger, Wolfie, Donut wrangler, or something worse....!

Wadda ya think?

Egregg57
Eric, Tina and DS Brandon


----------



## KampinwitKids

Well this seems to be a good time to start talkin the pot luck supper. With such a large group, when you know what you are making for Saturday's dinner, Just post it and I will update post #1. We are going to have some awsome BBQ. I will smoke some brisket.

Also if anyone is interested in a yankee swap, bring a wrapped item, (not more than $10) and we can do the swap Saturday after dinner. Kids life jacket anyone?

Does anyone have a projector they would want to bring? I was going to bring a laptop and external speakers and hang a white sheet at the end of the covered palivion. Thought we could do nightly movies with popcorn for the kids,while the adults got aquainted with the margartor. I also have a big selection of movies I will bring. I am also looking to see if its worth renting a popcorn machine for the weekend. (Paul is there a rental place close by?)

I like the idea of a truck show, this CG has some nice grass areas, we could get some great pics.

Lastly, don't forget to PM Eric (egregg57) with your names. He has genorously offered to put together a list and hand it out at the campground so you don't hear "hey Fishfry!" because I would come runnin with a plate and fork, fending off the cops looking for a free meal...

I am still thinking of some type of friendly competition between Law Enfrocement and Fire, but don't have any ideas yet.

See ya all soon,

Brian and Sue


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Well this seems to be a good time to start talkin the pot luck supper. With such a large group, when you know what you are making for Saturday's dinner, Just post it and I will update post #1. We are going to have some awsome BBQ. I will smoke some brisket.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested in a yankee swap, bring a wrapped item, (not more than $10) and we can do the swap Saturday after dinner. Kids life jacket anyone?
> 
> Does anyone have a projector they would want to bring? I was going to bring a laptop and external speakers and hang a white sheet at the end of the covered palivion. Thought we could do nightly movies with popcorn for the kids,while the adults got aquainted with the margartor. I also have a big selection of movies I will bring. I am also looking to see if its worth renting a popcorn machine for the weekend. (Paul is there a rental place close by?)
> 
> I like the idea of a truck show, this CG has some nice grass areas, we could get some great pics.
> 
> Lastly, don't forget to PM Eric (egregg57) with your names. He has genorously offered to put together a list and hand it out at the campground so you don't hear "hey Fishfry!" because I would come runnin with a plate and fork, fending off the cops looking for a free meal...
> 
> I am still thinking of some type of friendly competition between Law Enfrocement and Fire, but don't have any ideas yet.
> 
> See ya all soon,
> 
> Brian and Sue


I have a slide show (Power Point Presentation) that is about 5 minutes long from last years Acadia Rally. Your idea with the movie deal would be a great opportunity to show that off!

I will talk to Tina about the Pot Luck, and I have only recieved a very few responces to the name inquiry. I will be forwarding that to you before too long!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Okay...Tina says I am making chili for the Pot Luck. This will be SSSSpicey!


----------



## fishfry2

egregg57 said:


> Okay...Tina says I am making chili for the Pot Luck. This will be SSSSpicey!


We can bring a white chicken chili also spicy.

Kevin & Janice Fry


----------



## egregg57

Still looking for your actual names to add to the list. Please send me an email or PM!

I have:

Calvin and Hobbs / Country Gurl: Kevin and Staci
Wolfwood: Kathy and Judi
DHDB Dan and Holly
Clarkely: Clark and Mary
Egregg57: Eric and Tina
Joonbee: Jim and Kristen
Snopwhawk: Rich and Jackie
Swanny: Kevin and Kathy
Kampinwitkids: Brian and Sue
Chilipyro: Tom and Allison
Willingtonpaul: Paul and Adele
KristinU: Kristin and Kevin
Lad79der: Sara and Matt
TwoElkhounds: Dan and Helen

Need still:

P301 Glampers 
P302 Anne72
P307 Doft
P308 Outbacker47
P313 dmbcfd
25 New England Camper
27 fishfry2
29A Ace

Modified! Thanks Dan!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Post #1 updated...


----------



## dmbcfd

We'll bring sausage, peppers, and onions for the potluck.

Does anyone from my neighborhood want to caravan again? We could meet at Bass Pro as usual, just to be close to the trailer parts store...........

Steve


----------



## egregg57

Updated names list! Thank you, everyone so far!

Calvin and Hobbs / Country Gurl: Kevin and Staci
Wolfwood: Kathy and Judi
DHDB Dan and Holly
Clarkely: Clark and Mary
Egregg57: Eric and Tina
Joonbee: Jim and Kristen
Snowhawk2: Rich and Jackie
Swanny: Kevin and Kathy
Kampinwitkids: Brian and Sue
Chilipyro: Tom and Allison
Willingtonpaul: Paul and Adele
KristinU: Kristin and Kevin
Lad79der: Sara and Matt
TwoElkhounds: Dan and Helen
Doft: Jim and Amy
dmcfd: Steve and Lisa
anne72: Rick and Anne
Outbacker47: Steve and Donna
Fishfry: Kevin and Janice

Need still:

25 New England Camper
29A Ace


----------



## anne72

So, can we have a Kentucky Derby party on the 5th? Just realized it's that weekend!


----------



## willingtonpaul

anne72 said:


> So, can we have a Kentucky Derby party on the 5th? Just realized it's that weekend!


yup, it is derby day....

and cinco de mayo at the same time !!!!!!

wonder when that last happened ?

mint julips, mohitos, cervazas, margaritas, BBQ, big hats, bring it all !


----------



## anne72

willingtonpaul said:


> So, can we have a Kentucky Derby party on the 5th? Just realized it's that weekend!


yup, it is derby day....

and cinco de mayo at the same time !!!!!!

wonder when that last happened ?

mint julips, mohitos, cervazas, margaritas, BBQ, big hats, bring it all !
[/quote]

This could be fun!


----------



## egregg57

anne72 said:


> So, can we have a Kentucky Derby party on the 5th? Just realized it's that weekend!


yup, it is derby day....

and cinco de mayo at the same time !!!!!!

wonder when that last happened ?

mint julips, mohitos, cervazas, margaritas, BBQ, big hats, bring it all !
[/quote]

This could be fun!
[/quote]

It is also Tina's B-Day.....!! Shhhh!!


----------



## Outbacker47

KampinwitKids said:


> Well this seems to be a good time to start talkin the pot luck supper. With such a large group, when you know what you are making for Saturday's dinner, Just post it and I will update post #1. We are going to have some awsome BBQ. I will smoke some brisket.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested in a yankee swap, bring a wrapped item, (not more than $10) and we can do the swap Saturday after dinner. Kids life jacket anyone?
> 
> Does anyone have a projector they would want to bring? I was going to bring a laptop and external speakers and hang a white sheet at the end of the covered palivion. Thought we could do nightly movies with popcorn for the kids,while the adults got aquainted with the margartor. I also have a big selection of movies I will bring. I am also looking to see if its worth renting a popcorn machine for the weekend. (Paul is there a rental place close by?)
> 
> I like the idea of a truck show, this CG has some nice grass areas, we could get some great pics.
> 
> Lastly, don't forget to PM Eric (egregg57) with your names. He has genorously offered to put together a list and hand it out at the campground so you don't hear "hey Fishfry!" because I would come runnin with a plate and fork, fending off the cops looking for a free meal...
> 
> I am still thinking of some type of friendly competition between Law Enfrocement and Fire, but don't have any ideas yet.
> 
> See ya all soon,
> 
> Brian and Sue


Hi Brian, The wife will be making Cheesy Hashbrown Potatoes for the pot luck dinner.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Outbacker47 said:


> Well this seems to be a good time to start talkin the pot luck supper. With such a large group, when you know what you are making for Saturday's dinner, Just post it and I will update post #1. We are going to have some awsome BBQ. I will smoke some brisket.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested in a yankee swap, bring a wrapped item, (not more than $10) and we can do the swap Saturday after dinner. Kids life jacket anyone?
> 
> Does anyone have a projector they would want to bring? I was going to bring a laptop and external speakers and hang a white sheet at the end of the covered palivion. Thought we could do nightly movies with popcorn for the kids,while the adults got aquainted with the margartor. I also have a big selection of movies I will bring. I am also looking to see if its worth renting a popcorn machine for the weekend. (Paul is there a rental place close by?)
> 
> I like the idea of a truck show, this CG has some nice grass areas, we could get some great pics.
> 
> Lastly, don't forget to PM Eric (egregg57) with your names. He has genorously offered to put together a list and hand it out at the campground so you don't hear "hey Fishfry!" because I would come runnin with a plate and fork, fending off the cops looking for a free meal...
> 
> I am still thinking of some type of friendly competition between Law Enfrocement and Fire, but don't have any ideas yet.
> 
> See ya all soon,
> 
> Brian and Sue


Hi Brian, The wife will be making Cheesy Hashbrown Potatoes for the pot luck dinner.
[/quote]

Hey Steve, sounds yummy! I will add to the list, going to be a great weekend!!


----------



## Outbacker47

KampinwitKids said:


> Well this seems to be a good time to start talkin the pot luck supper. With such a large group, when you know what you are making for Saturday's dinner, Just post it and I will update post #1. We are going to have some awsome BBQ. I will smoke some brisket.
> 
> Also if anyone is interested in a yankee swap, bring a wrapped item, (not more than $10) and we can do the swap Saturday after dinner. Kids life jacket anyone?
> 
> Does anyone have a projector they would want to bring? I was going to bring a laptop and external speakers and hang a white sheet at the end of the covered palivion. Thought we could do nightly movies with popcorn for the kids,while the adults got aquainted with the margartor. I also have a big selection of movies I will bring. I am also looking to see if its worth renting a popcorn machine for the weekend. (Paul is there a rental place close by?)
> 
> I like the idea of a truck show, this CG has some nice grass areas, we could get some great pics.
> 
> Lastly, don't forget to PM Eric (egregg57) with your names. He has genorously offered to put together a list and hand it out at the campground so you don't hear "hey Fishfry!" because I would come runnin with a plate and fork, fending off the cops looking for a free meal...
> 
> I am still thinking of some type of friendly competition between Law Enfrocement and Fire, but don't have any ideas yet.
> 
> See ya all soon,
> 
> Brian and Sue


Hi Brian, The wife will be making Cheesy Hashbrown Potatoes for the pot luck dinner.
[/quote]

Hey Steve, sounds yummy! I will add to the list, going to be a great weekend!!
[/quote]

Can't wait!!


----------



## johnp

Been away a long time. Miss all the rally fun. Sounds like a great weekend in the making hope the weather is great. I think the rv bug is setting in again









Take care

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Been away a long time. Miss all the rally fun. Sounds like a great weekend in the making hope the weather is great. I think the rv bug is setting in again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> 
> John


DUDE!! Howya been!


----------



## johnp

Been Doing good. No complaints. We might try to make a visit Saturday afternoon. No kids







so no rush and you guys are less than an hour away. Ive crossed over from Outbacker to SOB to NB (no brand).

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Been Doing good. No complaints. We might try to make a visit Saturday afternoon. No kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no rush and you guys are less than an hour away. Ive crossed over from Outbacker to SOB to NB (no brand).
> 
> John


 Yeah.. I remember.... No Brand aside....we'll leave a light on for you, have a cold one set aside and a lafuma with your name on it!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Wow, 23 Familes!!...It's going to be a great weekend. I will PM you all with my cell number before the 3rd just in case anyone needs anything. I should be getting there in the afternoon on Thursday. I will be picking up the Popcorn machine Thursday morning, we will have it for the whole weekend....Sorry no luck on the ferris wheel.... maybe Kevin and Eric can just push us on the swing set!

Brian


----------



## Lad79der

KampinwitKids said:


> Wow, 23 Familes!!...It's going to be a great weekend. I will PM you all with my cell number before the 3rd just in case anyone needs anything. I should be getting there in the afternoon on Thursday. I will be picking up the Popcorn machine Thursday morning, we will have it for the whole weekend....Sorry no luck on the ferris wheel.... maybe Kevin and Eric can just push us on the swing set!
> 
> Brian


Brian- we will be up Thursday night. Let me know if you need anything. Id be glad to help out as well.

Matt


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

As the fog clears, a family is seen approaching from the southeast.









That's right, Hat City and family are last minute add-ons. We will be in site #30. Chicken wings for the Pot luck Saturday night. We are looking forward to seeing all of our old friends, and meeting new ones.

Tim

(...and I bet many of you thought we vanished of the face of the earth







)


----------



## johnp

Wow Tim nice to see your still around. Will the pipes be making the trip? Can I drop someones name to be a visitor at this rally? We could bring something for the potluck?


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> As the fog clears, a family is seen approaching from the southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Hat City and family are last minute add-ons. We will be in site #30. Chicken wings for the Pot luck Saturday night. We are looking forward to seeing all of our old friends, and meeting new ones.
> 
> Tim
> 
> (...and I bet many of you thought we vanished of the face of the earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OMG!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> ...Will the pipes be making the trip?...


Not this time, sorry John.



> OMG!!


Arise, and approach


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> As the fog clears, a family is seen approaching from the southeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, Hat City and family are last minute add-ons. We will be in site #30. Chicken wings for the Pot luck Saturday night. We are looking forward to seeing all of our old friends, and meeting new ones.
> 
> Tim
> 
> (...and I bet many of you thought we vanished of the face of the earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OMG!!
[/quote]
Sweeeet!!!!! How ya been brother? Now the FD team has their ringer for our PD/FD tug-o-war...50ft of 2 1/2 in place of rope


----------



## anne72

We'll be arriving Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday. In honor of the Kentucky Derby on Saturday we'll make a Spiral ham and Derby Pie for the potluck dinner.

Looking forward to meeting up with everyone!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Now the FD team has their ringer for our PD/FD tug-o-war...


Don't know if I should take that as a compliment or not?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well what do you know! Tim and Clare! How the heck have you guys been?! We miss seeing you guys..... it'll be great to catch up. Do you still have the Excursion?

A real hat trick would be to have Darryl and Martha (Damar92) arrive now. no wait, that would tip the FF scales way off balance.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Do you still have the Excursion?


Nope...traded that almost 3 years ago. Wow! has it been that long since we've seen you guys...? Anyway, I left the Blue Oval and went back to the Bow Tie. That 6.0 Powerstroke left a real bad feeling for me and Ford, so I'm Duramaxing it now, and have never been happier.


----------



## Lad79der

[/quote]
Sweeeet!!!!! How ya been brother? Now the FD team has their ringer for our PD/FD tug-o-war...50ft of 2 1/2 in place of rope
[/quote]

I got 50' of 2in comin...


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Everyone,

We're so excited to see everyone...it's been way too long.

Does anyone have a 10ish year old daughter? Erin-Marie would be thrilled to meet someone her age.

Only 3 more wake-ups!

See you on Friday.









Clare


----------



## dmbcfd

WOW! I just finished working 11 days in a row, this is the first time I've had a chance to check out the rally progress. I'm glad to see Tim and Clare are joining us! DD and I are heading out Friday afternoon, Lisa and dog will come down Saturday morning. Friday is son's prom night, so she is staying around to take pictures, etc. I already know what he looks like.

Dan, 
Do you want to caravan Friday?

Steve


----------



## clarkely

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Do you still have the Excursion?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...traded that almost 3 years ago. Wow! has it been that long since we've seen you guys...? Anyway, I left the Blue Oval and went back to the Bow Tie. That 6.0 Powerstroke left a real bad feeling for me and Ford, so I'm Duramaxing it now, and have never been happier.
Click to expand...

Glad to see another Bowtie in the Midst







should be balancing out those ovals soon









AS far as a 10 year old girl - i have a 6 & 9 year old girl ........... they both think they are at least 13 .......... and willingtonpauls daughter is around my oldest's age i think......... they seem to play very nicely .....


----------



## KampinwitKids

Sweeeet!!!!! How ya been brother? Now the FD team has their ringer for our PD/FD tug-o-war...50ft of 2 1/2 in place of rope
[/quote]

I got 50' of 2in comin...
[/quote]

Thanks for remembering, cuz I forgot to grab a roll at work yesterday....see ya all soon.


----------



## dhdb

dmbcfd said:


> WOW! I just finished working 11 days in a row, this is the first time I've had a chance to check out the rally progress. I'm glad to see Tim and Clare are joining us! DD and I are heading out Friday afternoon, Lisa and dog will come down Saturday morning. Friday is son's prom night, so she is staying around to take pictures, etc. I already know what he looks like.
> 
> Dan,
> Do you want to caravan Friday?
> 
> Steve


Hey stranger! We will be heading down thursday late afternoon.


----------



## damar92

Hey Kevin, thanks for the shout out. We were just talking about missing all the outbackers! Unfortunately we can't make it this weekend. Have to move one kid home from college, another one has SATs on Saturday and the third needs to be in Needham, Mass for a soccer game. I can't believe how close you all will be and we can't attend. Maybe we can swing in for a visit some time during the weekend. Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

damar92 said:


> Hey Kevin, thanks for the shout out. We were just talking about missing all the outbackers! Unfortunately we can't make it this weekend. Have to move one kid home from college, another one has SATs on Saturday and the third needs to be in Needham, Mass for a soccer game. I can't believe how close you all will be and we can't attend. Maybe we can swing in for a visit some time during the weekend. Hope everyone has a great time.


Hey Darryl, great to hear from you! Our #1 has SAT's on Saturday as well, he's staying with some friends for the weekend. As he's 16 now, it's getting harder and harder to convince him time with mom and dad and siblings is quality time.... unless Tom's oldest (Glampers) is going to be there...then he would fight Lions to join us.

I know it's easier said than done, but try and swing by- love to catch up, even for just a few minutes!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> WOW! I just finished working 11 days in a row, this is the first time I've had a chance to check out the rally progress. I'm glad to see Tim and Clare are joining us! DD and I are heading out Friday afternoon, Lisa and dog will come down Saturday morning. Friday is son's prom night, so she is staying around to take pictures, etc. I already know what he looks like.
> 
> Dan,
> Do you want to caravan Friday?
> 
> Steve


 Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp said:


> Wow Tim nice to see your still around. Will the pipes be making the trip? Can I drop someones name to be a visitor at this rally? We could bring something for the potluck?


Hey, John! How the heck have you been? So far, you could drop a half dozen names and probably get in.... It would be great to catch up, stop in for dinner and a fire!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow Tim nice to see your still around. Will the pipes be making the trip? Can I drop someones name to be a visitor at this rally? We could bring something for the potluck?


Hey, John! How the heck have you been? So far, you could drop a half dozen names and probably get in.... It would be great to catch up, stop in for dinner and a fire!
[/quote]

it's almost like old times! Sheesh! This is going to be a blow out weekend! There is no doubt about it!


----------



## johnp

Can't wait to catch up. My wife has never been camping but that might change soon enough. Her daughter (10)wants a camper


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> Can't wait to catch up. My wife has never been camping but that might change soon enough. Her daughter (10)wants a camper


WIFE!!!?????


----------



## johnp

LOL..Yes remarried,relocated,reset.


----------



## egregg57

johnp said:


> LOL..Yes remarried,relocated,reset.


Well then! Congratulations!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> LOL..Yes remarried,relocated,reset.


Well then! Congratulations!!!




































[/quote]

Great News John!!!!!! Congrats as well. Hope you can join us for the Dinner on Sat.

You are our offical rally guest. Hope to see you and the fam.

Brian and Sue


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp said:


> LOL..Yes remarried,relocated,reset.


WELL! what a difference a day can make! Or, a number of days since the first Bar Harbor and your multiple trips back and forth to the Ocean State!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## egregg57

I see you lurking bakerman!


----------



## KampinwitKids

I was wondering about Bakerman....Hey Steve, we are in your area, can you join the party???


----------



## dmbcfd

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


We're heading out a little later, after daughter gets out of school, I think around 2:30-3:00. The shortest route from here is US-6 through RI, but that road is in rough shape and slow going. I may take the Pike to I-395.

Darryl,
It would be great to see you guys again, I hope you can stop in for a visit.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


We're heading out a little later, after daughter gets out of school, I think around 2:30-3:00. The shortest route from here is US-6 through RI, but that road is in rough shape and slow going. I may take the Pike to I-395.

Darryl,
It would be great to see you guys again, I hope you can stop in for a visit.
[/quote]

I was looking at the I-395 corridor as well, but according to mapquest it is the same amount of time from the pike. If we end up leaving later, I'll call you. Weather (right now) isn't looking too great, we may end up leaving the Kayaks behind.


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


We're heading out a little later, after daughter gets out of school, I think around 2:30-3:00. The shortest route from here is US-6 through RI, but that road is in rough shape and slow going. I may take the Pike to I-395.

Darryl,
It would be great to see you guys again, I hope you can stop in for a visit.
[/quote]

I was looking at the I-395 corridor as well, but according to mapquest it is the same amount of time from the pike. If we end up leaving later, I'll call you. Weather (right now) isn't looking too great, we may end up leaving the Kayaks behind.
[/quote]

24 hours and I am south bound and down!


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


We're heading out a little later, after daughter gets out of school, I think around 2:30-3:00. The shortest route from here is US-6 through RI, but that road is in rough shape and slow going. I may take the Pike to I-395.

Darryl,
It would be great to see you guys again, I hope you can stop in for a visit.
[/quote]

I was looking at the I-395 corridor as well, but according to mapquest it is the same amount of time from the pike. If we end up leaving later, I'll call you. Weather (right now) isn't looking too great, we may end up leaving the Kayaks behind.
[/quote]

24 hours and I am south bound and down!
[/quote]

Headin out around 9am, just one stop at the rental place for the popcorn machine (might have to check out the gigantic tracked excavator for rent....wonder what it would cost for one of those bad larry's....just to drive it down the road and dig a hole or two would be cool)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> Steve, what time are you headed out on Friday? We will be coming up 495, to the pike and then down 84.... we could pick you up along the way perhaps? The councilor has some business to take care of and the earliest for us to jet would be 1000 to 1100 hrs (+-)


We're heading out a little later, after daughter gets out of school, I think around 2:30-3:00. The shortest route from here is US-6 through RI, but that road is in rough shape and slow going. I may take the Pike to I-395.

Darryl,
It would be great to see you guys again, I hope you can stop in for a visit.
[/quote]

I was looking at the I-395 corridor as well, but according to mapquest it is the same amount of time from the pike. If we end up leaving later, I'll call you. Weather (right now) isn't looking too great, we may end up leaving the Kayaks behind.
[/quote]

24 hours and I am south bound and down!
[/quote]

Headin out around 9am, just one stop at the rental place for the popcorn machine (might have to check out the gigantic tracked excavator for rent....wonder what it would cost for one of those bad larry's....just to drive it down the road and dig a hole or two would be cool)
[/quote]

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if bringing firewood is risky, digging holes at the campground with an excavator will get you kicked out......and Sue will kick you in the pants.


----------



## fishfry2

The Frys have gotten rather busy here, we will be joining you Saturday morning, as we too have a teen to get ff to SAT's....We are looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Safe travels, see you all on Saturday


----------



## dhdb

egregg57 said:


> Updated names list! Thank you, everyone so far!
> 
> Calvin and Hobbs / Country Gurl: Kevin and Staci
> Wolfwood: Kathy and Judi
> DHDB Dan and Holly
> Clarkely: Clark and Mary
> Egregg57: Eric and Tina
> Joonbee: Jim and Kristen
> Snowhawk2: Rich and Jackie
> Swanny: Kevin and Kathy
> Kampinwitkids: Brian and Sue
> Chilipyro: Tom and Allison
> Willingtonpaul: Paul and Adele
> KristinU: Kristin and Kevin
> Lad79der: Sara and Matt
> TwoElkhounds: Dan and Helen
> Doft: Jim and Amy
> dmcfd: Steve and Lisa
> anne72: Rick and Anne
> Outbacker47: Steve and Donna
> Fishfry: Kevin and Janice
> 
> Need still:
> 
> 25 New England Camper
> 29A Ace


----------



## fishfry2

What a great time!!! It was fun getting to know bunches of new faces. Great Job Brian for punting this all together! Ty ty and Thank you to Brian and Steve for helping us get our slide out moving better!

We are already looking forward to another rally!


----------



## egregg57

Nothing like a spring rally to get the juices flowing. 20 something families great CG fun stuff to do great food, wonderful visiting. I enjoyed seeing the old friends and new! Can't think of a better way to spend a weekend!

Yes my lawn needs mowing really bad! But i just dont care! Ha! See ya out there around the campfire!

Eric


----------

